# Oregon packworks



## don h (May 2, 2009)

haven't used them but just checked out their site. Looks good. another one that I do use if you want to stay in oregon is wilderness pack specialties down in kfalls.


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

I am planning on getting one this summer for my back country elk pack in. My buddy has their pack, he used it last year and loved it. he got their big one. It is so versital. You can customize it to do any type of hunt/pack in you want. American made product!


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*pic*

heres a pic of the pack and the owner of the company karl http://oregonpackworks.com/videos.php And here are some videos that show just how versital these packs are. I cant wait to get one.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

This pack company looks to be a winner. I just got done emailing both owners and talking over many things. The MAIN thing with this company, unlike almost all others is they offer different size suspensions. That is HUGE. Everyone is sized different. Badlands for instant makes an extremely well made pack. But if your chubby like me it is useless because it does not fit correctly. I looked into an Eberlestock X2 but like most has no suspension options, useless unless you are a 36" or smaller. yes they "fit" but they do not fit correctly. Oregon Packworks seems to have something going that could be a winner!


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*yep*

lifetime warranty as well. They also from what the owner karl told me that right now they are in the midst of developing there own new fabrick that is water proof, burr proof, and very quiet. Some pack companys already cary fabrics that complament these things but they are 1 upping them with developing something better. Cant wait to get my pack!! those where not his exact words but it was something along those lines.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

that's just a knock-off, or at least inspired by the new military S.A.L.L.E pack, don't mean to discourage you but i wouldn't pee on one of those things if it were on fire, but like lavar burton says "you don't have to take my word for it"​


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

Sprung said:


> that's just a knock-off, or at least inspired by the new military S.A.L.L.E pack, don't mean to discourage you but i wouldn't pee on one of those things if it were on fire, but like lavar burton says "you don't have to take my word for it"​


And im guessing you gathered all that from just looking at the pack in the picture. Dont nock it till you try it, or at least know something about it. And what pack do you use?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

sorry , i wasn't clear enough. the joke that that thing is modeled off of did not serve me well in the U.S Marine Corps. at any rate it's not worth the $475 msrp. you might like it but you should try it before you drop that much. just my opinion.​


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*msrp*

msrp is $425.00 and that for the big pack, the Whole Enchillada. that is rite in line with allot of high end packs. there are a couple pack companys out there that are well over that price, to name one mystery ranch packs go as high as $720.00 for a pack that is simalar. If money is a issue with this pack thats one thing thats cool, you can buy one piece at a time, until you aquire everything for the Whole Enchillada. Not to many pack companys you can do this with.

Im not a salesman for packworks, im just excited about this pack desighn so i wanted to share it with my fellow ATrs who like to pack in and camp while hunting, then when they get to camp reconfigure the pack to a day pack, or whatever configuration they want.

Thanks for your input sprung but i wanted to keep this a possative thread, if you had a nagative experiance with this pack by all means tell us about it, But if you havent just keep your negativety to your self thanks


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

poppingrunt said:


> msrp is $425.00 and that for the big pack, the Whole Enchillada. that is rite in line with allot of high end packs. there are a couple pack companys out there that are well over that price, to name one mystery ranch packs go as high as $720.00 for a pack that is simalar. If money is a issue with this pack thats one thing thats cool, you can buy one piece at a time, until you aquire everything for the Whole Enchillada. Not to many pack companys you can do this with.
> 
> Im not a salesman for packworks, im just excited about this pack desighn so i wanted to share it with my fellow ATrs who like to pack in and camp while hunting, then when they get to camp reconfigure the pack to a day pack, or whatever configuration they want.
> 
> Thanks for your input sprung but i wanted to keep this a possative thread, if you had a nagative experiance with this pack by all means tell us about it, But if you havent just keep your negativety to your self thanks


Well said!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

while you may not be a paid spokesman for packworks I am inclined to believe that you are more than just excited about this product, my first indication is that if you were just an average joe asking people what they thought about it, you're first question to me would have been, "what didn't you like about the extremely similar design you have extensive experience with?" second you have a picture of the owner that i can't seem to find on their website. and i'd like to take this time to remind you that non-sponsor active links are against archerytalk rules. also only one other person posted to this thread so far is not from oregon. and you've given a pretty good sales pitch about the versatility, camo options. warranty,and material. my friend there is a place for this and it's the manufacturers announcement forum, even if you'd posted this as a product push in the wrong forum i would have let it be and certainly not been negative toward a company trying to make it in the world, i did not actively seek out this product to give it a bad name , you posed as an average consumer looking for feedback and i gave you my opinion. furthermore my hat's-off to oregon packworks for being an american made company, that's the best reason to give them a first look before shopping anywhere else (just like you happened to mention) If you didn't want real world feedback about a pack design then you shouldn't have asked for it,i was just trying to help somebody that i thought was being sincere, but nobody asks "has anyone tried these packs?" then says "i wanted to keep this a positive thread...please keep your negativity to yourself." 
take your spam somewhere else.​


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

Sprung said:


> while you may not be a paid spokesman for packworks I am inclined to believe that you are more than just excited about this product, my first indication is that if you were just an average joe asking people what they thought about it, you're first question to me would have been, "what didn't you like about the extremely similar design you have extensive experience with?" second you have a picture of the owner that i can't seem to find on their website. and i'd like to take this time to remind you that non-sponsor active links are against archerytalk rules. also only one other person posted to this thread so far is not from oregon. and you've given a pretty good sales pitch about the versatility, camo options. warranty,and material. my friend there is a place for this and it's the manufacturers announcement forum, even if you'd posted this as a product push in the wrong forum i would have let it be and certainly not been negative toward a company trying to make it in the world, i did not actively seek out this product to give it a bad name , you posed as an average consumer looking for feedback and i gave you my opinion. furthermore my hat's-off to oregon packworks for being an american made company, that's the best reason to give them a first look before shopping anywhere else (just like you happened to mention) If you didn't want real world feedback about a pack design then you shouldn't have asked for it,i was just trying to help somebody that i thought was being sincere, but nobody asks "has anyone tried these packs?" then says "i wanted to keep this a positive thread...please keep your negativity to yourself."
> take your spam somewhere else.​


Ya ok whatever have the thread closed down for all i care. I am awaiting a tax return to purchase this pack, and am excited about it so sue me. If you must know i got this picture off of another forum about packworks, a customer had met the owner in the picture, to check it out and took a picture for that forum.
yes i was looking for some feed back, for the last few days i have been researching the pack and talking to the owner so i know a bit about the pack. If by saying you wouldnt pee on it, if it was on fire was help and real world feedback, then thanks i appretiate your input to this thread, apart from jacking the thread, obviously you are one of the many who run around AT looking to start trouble, and get poeple riled up. Well good job and thanks for nothing.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

no, by all means start another thread titled "the greatest thing since sliced bread" i guarantee you will not see me post there. you lied and if i had not been mislead by your intentions, i wouldn't have wasted my time, thanks for the false accusation, my post history speaks for itself.​


----------



## SeptemberBoy (Jun 5, 2007)

*Sprung!*

Just to point something out, the people on this thread are from Oregon because this company is based in Oregon. Anyone who know's anything about business will tell you that word-of-mouth is the first marketing strategy that gets used and the first to get results. Word-of-mouth usually starts from the companies hometown and spreads from there. Hence, this is why most people commenting on this pack are from Oregon. Check out Bowsite.com, and look for a review in a very popular Hunting magazine this summer. (Karl the owner directed me to that thread.)

Check this pack out. It is American made, original idea, developed by backcountry bowhunters who made a custom pack for themselves and decided to take it commercial. I have also talked to Karl, (owner), and he is a down to earth guy. (He does talk a lot though, so expect a couple stories to be told.) On that note, give them a call and see what this system is all about, and make up your mind for yourself.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

SeptemberBoy said:


> Just to point something out, the people on this thread are from Oregon because this company is based in Oregon. Anyone who know's anything about business will tell you that word-of-mouth is the first marketing strategy that gets used and the first to get results. Word-of-mouth usually starts from the companies hometown and spreads from there. Hence, this is why most people commenting on this pack are from Oregon. Check out Bowsite.com, and look for a review in a very popular Hunting magazine this summer. (Karl the owner directed me to that thread.)
> 
> Check this pack out. It is American made, original idea, developed by backcountry bowhunters who made a custom pack for themselves and decided to take it commercial. I have also talked to Karl, (owner), and he is a down to earth guy. (He does talk a lot though, so expect a couple stories to be told.) On that note, give them a call and see what this system is all about, and make up your mind for yourself.


even though i went on a rant i tried to make it clear that the OP said "what do you think" when what he should have said was "check out how great i think this is" and while i stand by my statement that i do not like the design, i'm not so stupid as to think that it is the only product the company makes or ever will make, that is why i was not attempting to badmouth their name.​


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like a great pack. I have personally had great luck and fit from my Eberlestock packs as well as rocky mountain, but I am always interested in looking at something that could be better.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*thanks*



SeptemberBoy said:


> Just to point something out, the people on this thread are from Oregon because this company is based in Oregon. Anyone who know's anything about business will tell you that word-of-mouth is the first marketing strategy that gets used and the first to get results. Word-of-mouth usually starts from the companies hometown and spreads from there. Hence, this is why most people commenting on this pack are from Oregon. Check out Bowsite.com, and look for a review in a very popular Hunting magazine this summer. (Karl the owner directed me to that thread.)
> 
> Check this pack out. It is American made, original idea, developed by backcountry bowhunters who made a custom pack for themselves and decided to take it commercial. I have also talked to Karl, (owner), and he is a down to earth guy. (He does talk a lot though, so expect a couple stories to be told.) On that note, give them a call and see what this system is all about, and make up your mind for yourself.


Thanks septemberboy you took the words right out of my mouth. If the title said Bluegrass Iowa packs Im sure most on this site that live there would check it out and post what they think of it.

Sprung you have made your point im sorry i was curious about the pack in my first post, but at that time i didnt know allot about the pack and wanted to get some other opinions, that is why i phrased it like that. Then when i learned a bit more about the pack from my own research i wanted to share it, This thread is titled Oregon Packworks, so it is open to any dicussion, questions, comments, or concerns. So i guess is what im trying to say is it doesnt matter if i started the thread with a question, and now am talking about the pack and its features. Is it really your job to stalk this thread and everyone who post on it, to try and make your point?.......... 

you dont have to respond to this question, you made your point I understand you dont like the pack, it is similar to the one you used when you served in the marines, thank you, sorry i didnt ask you why you didnt like the similar pack you used, you are inclined to believe i am more than just excited about the pack, thanks for letting me know non sponsored links are against AT rules, im not in advertising just harmless discussion, ect ect ect, Theres a place for mannufacterer announcements, Im not a manufacturer, take my spam somewhere else, start another thread greatest thing since sliced bread, you wont post there, If i wouldnt have lied and mislead you you wouldnt have wasted your time. OK well why waste your time trying to justify and keep this useless arguing going. Lets get this thread back to the original subject PLEASE!!!

OREGON PACKWORKS LOOKS AWSOME TO ME!! WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

Sprung said:


> no, by all means start another thread titled "the greatest thing since sliced bread" i guarantee you will not see me post there. you lied and if i had not been mislead by your intentions, i wouldn't have wasted my time, thanks for the false accusation, my post history speaks for itself.​


You are an idiot!!!!


----------



## SeptemberBoy (Jun 5, 2007)

So lets get this thread moving in the right direction. I will be using my Oregon Pack scouting this month. I wil be sure to take pictures and share my thoughts about it when that occurs. For now, let me ask this question....What is everyone's thoughts and desires for the "perfect" hunting pack. Again, I am just trying to start some constructive discussion here.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*alright!*



SeptemberBoy said:


> So lets get this thread moving in the right direction. I will be using my Oregon Pack scouting this month. I wil be sure to take pictures and share my thoughts about it when that occurs. For now, let me ask this question....What is everyone's thoughts and desires for the "perfect" hunting pack. Again, I am just trying to start some constructive discussion here.


Cant wait to hear what you think of it, good or bad, and please do post some pics, all angles. My idea of a perfect pack is something that i can use for multiple hunts, 5 day bivy, to a day hunt, or just out for a ride on the four wheelers or a hike, it must be water proof and tough. Plus with everything i buy i like to get a lifetime warranty when possible, because i usually keep something until it wears out or i out grow it. Good question thanks septemberboy


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

SeptemberBoy said:


> So lets get this thread moving in the right direction. I will be using my Oregon Pack scouting this month. I wil be sure to take pictures and share my thoughts about it when that occurs. For now, let me ask this question....What is everyone's thoughts and desires for the "perfect" hunting pack. Again, I am just trying to start some constructive discussion here.


Please, PLease post your thoughts and pictures. I have had the opportunity to test and own over 50 hunting packs over the last few years. Of all those packs only one really stood out and that was Kifaru. The main thing is that they are sized to fit the individual along with being extremely well made. I am tempted to get one of these Oregon Packs in the next 4 weeks. If it carries close to as good as a Kifaru they have a winner. Besides being interchangable for various hunts. Hopefully you have some very positive feedback. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

joeprec said:


> You are an idiot!!!!


well, that wasn't very nice, after i finally clarified everything and tried to let these nice gentlemen get on with their business, you just had to get me going again. since that would be a side conversation, i wont ask you to explain exactly why i'm an idiot. please feel free to utilize PM if you'd like to continue being a jerk, it wont hurt my feelings at all. have a nice day.​


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Sprung said:


> well, that wasn't very nice, after i finally clarified everything and tried to let these nice gentlemen get on with their business, you just had to get me going again. since that would be a side conversation, i wont ask you to explain exactly why i'm an idiot. please feel free to utilize PM if you'd like to continue being a jerk, it wont hurt my feelings at all. have a nice day.​


Prime example of why I have pretty much quit coming to AT.People are hate full here with their so called expert opinions and turn everything into a pissing match.For someone who has never actually tested it.You sure seem to think you know a lot about it.I actually like the looks of this pack.No I havent tested one but I would like to.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Sprung said:


> no, by all means start another thread titled "the greatest thing since sliced bread" i guarantee you will not see me post there. you lied and if i had not been mislead by your intentions, i wouldn't have wasted my time, thanks for the false accusation, my post history speaks for itself.​


My my my...

And here I thought people only bashed archery equipment on AT!

So young...and so impertinent!


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

Sprung said:


> well, that wasn't very nice, after i finally clarified everything and tried to let these nice gentlemen get on with their business, you just had to get me going again. since that would be a side conversation, i wont ask you to explain exactly why i'm an idiot. please feel free to utilize PM if you'd like to continue being a jerk, it wont hurt my feelings at all. have a nice day.​


Where is the Mod? Can you please take care of this person?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

OH, for the love of God people, you are now hijacking this person's thread , quit being hippocrates, at least i was on topic, i tried to give an opinion and it wasn't wanted that's it, i'm not the devil , i'm not a basher, please, for cryin out loud, at least i try to be courteous. and then here comes the keyboard cowboys.​


----------



## elkstink (Apr 27, 2010)

*Oregon Packworks...*

I probably shouldn't be here since I own the company, but give me two paragraphs...(?!) I developed a pack that is "convertible,"--get it, like a car with a soft top; removable. 
So, Oregon Packworks is the ONLY pack that can do a number of things...become a day pack; become a day pack that can haul 110#; or be a ten-day pack--6,000c.i. If you bought the Whole Enchilada--you have (at least) fourteen (14 COMBINATIONS) with just that purchase; 14 / $425.00 = $30.00 per pack.
I know because over the last ten years I couldn't find a pack that did what I wanted it to do (SEE ABOVE NEEDS), Plus, be waterproof, burrproof--cause I hunt where there's a million weeds (hitch hikers!), and quite.
So, my two paragraphs is up. We had a need, just like thousands of hunters, and decided to become a company March 10th, 2010. We're working very hard to become a legitimate pack company for the DIY Hunter/ every day hunter. 

I know there's a place for me to post, but this is my first. 
See our Website--Not the best, but only $140.00 so far 

The picture on the welcome page is me; coming out 13 miles. Day six--95 degrees daytime temps.--to hot to salvage Elk meat.

Thanks, for (trying) to keep things positive.
Karl J.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Karl, I was hoping you would show up here. Thanks for answering all my emails and I hope to be trying one of these packs in the next few weeks....JIM

WHO EVER GETS THEIRS FIRST HAS TO POST PICTURES AND REVIEWS!!!!


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone about to get there pack anytime soon? Im STILL waiting on my tax return:angry:


----------



## elkstink (Apr 27, 2010)

*Reference to SALLE pack...*

After reading the points above, I decide to research the above mentioned SALLE Pack. I had never heard of the referenced item, and was a bit intrigued. I studied the one--shown in a few different pictures--but nothing about the suspension/frame. It is possible that our "system" is similar, but my Patent Attorney nor myself could find anything even "CLOSE" to what we've invented, during our exhaustive search, required for patent application.
I believe the above comments are in fact " a similar," but NOT EVEN THE SAME type of pack system. Thanks for the kind words and interest.
Karl, OPW


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

any updates from people who have used this pack now?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

This pack looks interesting to me. I'm checking out the site as i type. I'm a Bigger fella and its hard to find a Pack to fit me comfortably. I am partially disabled with a Bad back. So its been a Journey looking for a pack that will fit and help with dispersing the load. This pack is on my List. I'm Waiting for an Honest reply by someone that have truly tried one positive or negative. Looking at a Picture and making a comment about its appearance and how it may be similar to another pack doesn't count. Putting one on in a shop and walking around for a few minute's doesn't count either. To the OP, Thank you for posting the info. To the Owner, Thanks for making a product thats made in the U.S.A. I would love to buy a product made in the Northwest. As long as your products are Durable and have Quality material and heavy duty stitching, You should do well. I wish you the best. I'm gonna wait for Some reviews. To the Mods...Please remove the Hijacker. Thank you and Happy hunting.


----------



## elkstink (Apr 27, 2010)

Check out ifish...Oregon Packworks thread...some user critiques are there.


----------



## elkstink (Apr 27, 2010)

*Over eight kills in our sytem this year*

This year, we have over eight kills that were hauled using our sytem. I'm asking those--as I did last year in our Testamonials Page, for our website--to speak up about the pack performance. 
The majority of end-users (and I'm one) love how comfortable they are. We have had three folks that did'nt like our pack system. 
We're working with those folks to ascertain the reasons for their dissapointment. I believe that most of our problems exist with user-error, versus a "flawed" pack. 
Our Facebook page and Trophy Room, Page will have more kills, as well as,
Bornand raisedoutdoors.com and we'll post more testemonials as they come in!
Thanks for your interest, and good luck this year.
kjf


----------

